# Havoc boats.



## FowlPlay1

Thinking of purchasing a new boat in the off season, just wondering if anyone has any personal exsperience with havoc boats. They look really nice and seem to be a well built boat. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## DucksNDawgs

I'd stick with what ya got if that's yours in the picture


----------



## thompsonsz71

Tin cans from what I seen in arkansas


----------



## outside13

Yes, looked at em last weekend along with the Excel,War Eagle,Xpress, and Triton duck boats, as far as looks and all, they impressed me the most, I really liked the step transom the best out of all, because it did'nt dip down so low in the rear, our plans for this boat is to be used for fishing as well, and I can see a wet butt in the others, especially if you fish the intercoastal waterways, but other than an visual inspection, that's it on experience with them, other than the Havoc, we were impressed with the Excel F4 as well.


----------



## thompsonsz71

outside13 said:


> Yes, looked at em last weekend along with the Excel,War Eagle,Xpress, and Triton duck boats, as far as looks and all, they impressed me the most, I really liked the step transom the best out of all, because it did'nt dip down so low in the rear, our plans for this boat is to be used for fishing as well, and I can see a wet butt in the others, especially if you fish the intercoastal waterways, but other than an visual inspection, that's it on experience with them, other than the Havoc, we were impressed with the Excel F4 as well.


Hunting out of an f4 right now... Love this boat


----------



## outside13

Yes, nice boats, mud engine or outboard? We would be running a Yamaha 40-50hp outboard on whatever unit we end up with, neat looking boats for sure, thx.


----------



## FowlPlay1

thompsonsz71 said:


> Hunting out of an f4 right now... Love this boat



Dustin, in case u don't know which You probably don't  Tim Scott has built excel, edge, and havoc  based on the research I've done. So the tin can u refer to isn't much different than whoevers f4 Ur hunting out of,not to mention the havoc is supposed to have the fastest hull on the market so I think it's safe to say it's far from a tin can.


----------



## FowlPlay1

outside13 said:


> Yes, looked at em last weekend along with the Excel,War Eagle,Xpress, and Triton duck boats, as far as looks and all, they impressed me the most, I really liked the step transom the best out of all, because it did'nt dip down so low in the rear, our plans for this boat is to be used for fishing as well, and I can see a wet butt in the others, especially if you fish the intercoastal waterways, but other than an visual inspection, that's it on experience with them, other than the Havoc, we were impressed with the Excel F4 as well.


Sounds good, thanks for the input.


----------



## thompsonsz71

FowlPlay1 said:


> Dustin, in case u don't know which You probably don't  Tim Scott has built excel, edge, and havoc  based on the research I've done. So the tin can u refer to isn't much different than whoevers f4 Ur hunting out of,not to mention the havoc is supposed to have the fastest hull on the market so I think it's safe to say it's far from a tin can.



It's fast cause it's made out of what .090? But yes I do know  .... That why they all look about the same....


----------



## thompsonsz71

outside13 said:


> Yes, nice boats, mud engine or outboard? We would be running a Yamaha 40-50hp outboard on whatever unit we end up with, neat looking boats for sure, thx.



This boat has a 44 hp sport v


----------



## Barroll

Check out prodigy boats in canton....WAY tougher than a crimped tin can like the havoc.....


----------



## bowtechrulez

FowlPlay1 said:


> Thinking of purchasing a new boat in the off season, just wondering if anyone has any personal exsperience with havoc boats. They look really nice and seem to be a well built boat. Any info would be appreciated.



I've rode in CC before and nice boats! From what I hear though they can't take that much of a beating in long run like most duck boats.

And if that your boat in pic are you looking to sell when get a new rig? Looking for another boat something that not flat bottom


----------



## FowlPlay1

thompsonsz71 said:


> This boat has a 44 hp sport v



.100, and if I wanted to spend 18,000$ I would buy an excel no dout. I also want my own boat rather than depending on someone else to cart me around, my boat has had a beating over the years and it's time to upgrade, I'm not trying to argue with u on if it's a piece of junk tin can or not Bc I obviously know that's not the case, but for the money they look well built.


----------



## FowlPlay1

Barroll said:


> Check out prodigy boats in canton....WAY tougher than a crimped tin can like the havoc.....



Will do thanks.


----------



## FowlPlay1

bowtechrulez said:


> I've rode in CC before and nice boats! From what I hear though they can't take that much of a beating in long run like most duck boats.
> 
> And if that your boat in pic are you looking to sell when get a new rig? Looking for another boat something that not flat bottom



That's not my rig lol if it were I wouldn't be upgrading haha.


----------



## Gaducker

If I were going to be running a outboard where power is not going to be a concern I would get at least a .125 or 3/16 ths bottom from a custom builder if you want the boat to last you a lifetime.   If your duck huntin why would you not want a flat bottom?


----------



## Gaducker

While on this topic I have a question for those in the know.

For those who have driven Gatortrax and Prodigys.......With mud motors on them.

Will a Prodigy carve up a sharp turn like a Gatortrax will since its got a stepped chine instead of a smooth chine like a Gatortrax.


----------



## FowlPlay1

Gaducker said:


> If I were going to be running a outboard where power is not going to be a concern I would get at least a .125 or 3/16 ths bottom from a custom builder if you want the boat to last you a lifetime.   If your duck huntin why would you not want a flat bottom?



Thanks for the advice, I want a boat that is going to last a long time and be hunted hard.


----------



## Barroll

Gaducker said:


> While on this topic I have a question for those in the know.
> 
> For those who have driven Gatortrax and Prodigys.......With mud motors on them.
> 
> Will a Prodigy carve up a sharp turn like a Gatortrax will since its got a stepped chine instead of a smooth chine like a Gatortrax.



I have driven both. 

Prodigy is a triple taper. Not step. So it is very similar to a round. In all practical purposes you will likely not notice a difference in performance.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Gaducker said:


> While on this topic I have a question for those in the know.
> 
> For those who have driven Gatortrax and Prodigys.......With mud motors on them.
> 
> Will a Prodigy carve up a sharp turn like a Gatortrax will since its got a stepped chine instead of a smooth chine like a Gatortrax.



Chad makes his triple tapers to basically the shape of a round chine, if I could draw on this computer I could show ya lol.  But instead of a smooth curve it's like 3 2"strips crimped to make the shape.  Couldn't see how it would be any different.

And FWIW the excels I've seen don't perform with a mud motor hanging off of them nearly as well as other mud hulls like gator trax, prodigy, and gator tail extreme hulls. Do they work?  Yes.  But they don't quite measure up in the performance category


----------



## snuggle bear

*havoc boats*

havocs are nice boats but if your going to hit a lot of stumps I would suggest a gator tail, prodigy or a custom boat with thicker metal. My son has a 1744 gator tail with a gtr 35 and its a tank. top speed of 28 mph but will go just about any where.


----------



## FowlPlay1

snuggle bear said:


> havocs are nice boats but if your going to hit a lot of stumps I would suggest a gator tail, prodigy or a custom boat with thicker metal. My son has a 1744 gator tail with a gtr 35 and its a tank. top speed of 28 mph but will go just about any where.



Yea that seems to be a common topic with the havoc being its .100 not being quite rigid enough to handle the rough stuff.


----------



## Gaducker

mizzippi jb said:


> Chad makes his triple tapers to basically the shape of a round chine, if I could draw on this computer I could show ya lol.  But instead of a smooth curve it's like 3 2"strips crimped to make the shape.  Couldn't see how it would be any different.
> 
> And FWIW the excels I've seen don't perform with a mud motor hanging off of them nearly as well as other mud hulls like gator trax, prodigy, and gator tail extreme hulls. Do they work?  Yes.  But they don't quite measure up in the performance category





I have seen the way there built but have not driven one and while I would buy a boat from Chad, I would not even consider buying one until I carved up a few hard turns with it to make sure it didn't  slide and I end up in the water like you did that time.....


----------



## mizzippi jb

Gaducker said:


> I have seen the way there built but have not driven one and while I would buy a boat from Chad, I would not even consider buying one until I carved up a few hard turns with it to make sure it didn't  slide and I end up in the water like you did that time.....



I didn't end up in the water....my first mate did.  The boat I have now turns real well.


----------



## Gaducker

mizzippi jb said:


> I didn't end up in the water....my first mate did.  The boat I have now turns real well.



Its like nite and day aint it?


----------



## DLH_Woodstock

I am not a boat expert but I hunted out of a Gatortrax boat in Arkansas and it is tough. Brandon Turner (Banded Mallard Company) took it into and out of places I would never have gone or tried to go. I kept telling him your crazy and we're all going to die in the frozen swamp. But that boat never missed a beat. We had to drag it off of and over logs and sandbars but the boat tough and dependable. I came away saying if I came out here much I would be getting one.


----------



## Woods Savvy

mizzippi jb said:


> I didn't end up in the water....my first mate did.  The boat I have now turns real well.



the havoc is the high performance John boat,I've ran several this year and it will throw you out if you do not have handles. They were made for speed not to jump stumps everyday.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Woods Savvy said:


> the havoc is the high performance John boat,I've ran several this year and it will throw you out if you do not have handles. They were made for speed not to jump stumps everyday.



Also known as junk in the mud boat world


----------



## GSURugger

got an Arkansas friend who just recently got a 1650 Havoc with a GTR hanging on it.  He had the hull built .125", and I can testify to its stump jumping abilities.


----------



## rnelson5

Mizzippi JB what kind of boat are you running. I have been looking hard at those prodigys for about a year now and am getting ever closer to pulling the trigger on one but I keep hearing about this "sliding" problem with them. Can you or any one else explain to me why they do it? Me being an outboard guy this is all new to me.


----------



## GSURugger

rnelson5 said:


> Mizzippi JB what kind of boat are you running. I have been looking hard at those prodigys for about a year now and am getting ever closer to pulling the trigger on one but I keep hearing about this "sliding" problem with them. Can you or any one else explain to me why they do it? Me being an outboard guy this is all new to me.



Square chine, flat bottom boats will "lose grip" on the water and begin to slide sideways, whereas a round or tapered turns more akin to a bass boat.  Square chine boats produce lift which causes the sliding.  


When they catch it's pretty hilarious.  Skip to about 1:20 or so.


----------



## Flaustin1

Funny video no doubt.


----------



## DLH_Woodstock

That's scary in my option!


----------



## bander_TC50

thats a definant NO when duckhunting....


----------



## Gaducker

Did yall see him clench his toes up so his mandels didnt fly off....     I just  and ed


----------



## rnelson5

GSURugger said:


> Square chine, flat bottom boats will "lose grip" on the water and begin to slide sideways, whereas a round or tapered turns more akin to a bass boat.  Square chine boats produce lift which causes the sliding.
> 
> 
> When they catch it's pretty hilarious.  Skip to about 1:20 or so.



Ya that's not cool. Are you saying the the prodigys are prone to do this?


----------



## jparham

Check out f&f boats in Monticello, Arkansas. Custom boats but were reasonable on price, and built like a tank!


----------



## Gaducker

rnelson5 said:


> Ya that's not cool. Are you saying the the prodigys are prone to do this?



Im pretty sure a prodigy wont do that but will it do a 180 on a dime if I ask it to like a GT?


----------



## dom

rnelson5 said:


> Ya that's not cool. Are you saying the the prodigys are prone to do this?



my prodigy WILL cut a turn. Now depending on weight in the boat i might slide a little but it's nothing like that video.


Weight distribution in flat bottom boats matters!


----------



## dom

Gaducker said:


> Im pretty sure a prodigy wont do that but will it do a 180 on a dime if I ask it to like a GT?


----------



## Barroll

Gaducker said:


> Im pretty sure a prodigy wont do that but will it do a 180 on a dime if I ask it to like a GT?



Why do you need to do a 180 at full throttle?  

Not trying to be a smart CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored but that is not realistic in a hunting situation.

Coming from someone who has driven both: The triple taper chine will do everything within reason you need it to turning wise while hunting.  

It is like having a jacked up truck.....Can it go through that mud....YES...do you realistically need it to....NO

But dont take my word for it.  Give prodigy a call and im sure they will be more than willing to take you for a test run..


----------



## Gaducker

Barroll said:


> Why do you need to do a 180 at full throttle?
> 
> Not trying to be a smart CensoredCensoredCensoredCensoredCensored but that is not realistic in a hunting situation.
> 
> Coming from someone who has driven both: The triple taper chine will do everything within reason you need it to turning wise while hunting.
> 
> It is like having a jacked up truck.....Can it go through that mud....YES...do you realistically need it to....NO
> 
> But dont take my word for it.  Give prodigy a call and im sure they will be more than willing to take you for a test run..





Because I don't want to go skidin out across the water like JB did and like I see them boys down a Seminole doin. In most instances when it really counts and you need to get out of the way fast you need to be able to cut it quick.  

 I don't NEED a cummins in my jeep but I got one. 

That video above looks like the boat has to be coaxed into that turn to make it bite.


----------



## thompsonsz71

jparham said:


> Check out f&f boats in Monticello, Arkansas. Custom boats but were reasonable on price, and built like a tank!



Are they still in business?


----------



## mizzippi jb

rnelson5 said:


> Mizzippi JB what kind of boat are you running. I have been looking hard at those prodigys for about a year now and am getting ever closer to pulling the trigger on one but I keep hearing about this "sliding" problem with them. Can you or any one else explain to me why they do it? Me being an outboard guy this is all new to me.



That's me driving my old boat in the video lol. My buddy Todd, who is in front of my boat in the pic below, is the videographer above.  Thanks Rugger for posting it.  Go pro at its finest. I have a 17-56 gator tail extreme hull now (turns and cuts great) with a gtr 35 stage 2. It has a taper chine that runs the length of the hull.


----------



## Woods Savvy

thompsonsz71 said:


> Are they still in business?



I ran a F&F for years, great boat and built to take a lot. I think there out of business


----------



## GSURugger

mizzippi jb said:


> That's me driving my old boat in the video lol. My buddy Todd, who is in front of my boat in the pic below, is the videographer above.  Thanks Rugger for posting it.  Go pro at its finest. I have a 17-56 gator tail extreme hull now (turns and cuts great) with a gtr 35 stage 2. It has a taper chine that runs the length of the hull.


Lol.  I figured everyone needed to see how to properly apply foot traction to flip flops


----------



## Barroll

mizzippi jb said:


> That's me driving my old boat in the video lol. My buddy Todd, who is in front of my boat in the pic below, is the videographer above.  Thanks Rugger for posting it.  Go pro at its finest. I have a 17-56 gator tail extreme hull now (turns and cuts great) with a gtr 35 stage 2. It has a taper chine that runs the length of the hull.



I am not sure if your boat was a special order but typically...
GT extreme has a "stepped" chine. It is different than a triple taper.


----------



## rnelson5

GSURugger said:


> Lol.  I figured everyone needed to see how to properly apply foot traction to flip flops


----------



## vrooom

Gaducker said:


> Because I don't want to go skidin out across the water like JB did and like I see them boys down a Seminole doin. In most instances when it really counts and you need to get out of the way fast you need to be able to cut it quick.
> 
> I don't NEED a cummins in my jeep but I got one.
> 
> That video above looks like the boat has to be coaxed into that turn to make it bite.





All the instances you are mentioning are in square chined boats


----------



## Gaducker

vrooom said:


> All the instances you are mentioning are in square chined boats



Right.


----------



## mizzippi jb

Barroll said:


> I am not sure if your boat was a special order but typically...
> GT extreme has a "stepped" chine. It is different than a triple taper.



Mine is the old style, with the,step running the whole length of the hull.


----------



## TireKicker

I can agree that the excel f4 isn't great with a surface drive. Now an outboard, it would probably shine.

If I was going to run an outboard. I would get a tunnel hull built.


----------



## Barroll

mizzippi jb said:


> Mine is the old style, with the,step running the whole length of the hull.



Makes sense. I know they have changed the design a few times


----------



## buckmudder

*Havoc 656*

Got a havoc 656 a few weeks ago and lost be it. Never drove a boat that handles that way. It won't slide an inch wide open. I do circles around my buddies xpress and excel. Love it so far gonna hunt it hard a few years and see if it's as well built as it seems.


----------



## Marine

I bought a Havoc a few months ago from 4G Marine and I love this boat! By far the best handling boat I've ever been in. You will not be disappointed in a Havoc. This boat will literally turn on a dime! Very well built and FAST. I have a stock Yamaha 30 on mine and she touched 34.9 on my gps. Tim Scott has been doing this a long time and has been involved in a lot of great boats. I'll trust he's work. And if you want one go see 4G Marine. You'll get treated right!


----------



## rockwalker

Fellas I'll be at the Blast with a 1550DB (Duck boat) and a 1750DBST (step transom). I'll be breaking in that 1750 with a 50 horse Tohatsu and I'll offer a ride along to anyone that wishes to see these boats in action. 

Yes the hull on these boats are 100 gauge and can all be upgraded to .125 at your request. Boats in this sport are subject to the most abuse as seen anywhere. People push them to the edge and sometimes you fall off that cliff but the measure of a company is done when there is an issue and I can assure you that if there is an issue Havoc will make it right. I know of boats being replaced due to issues and I also know of boats being replaced because they weren't put together right by some dealers. My point is Havocs are fast they are well built boats. 

If anyone has any real questions on these boats let me know. 

And by the way I'm Daniel and I own 4G Marine out of Griffin Ga all we sell are Havocs and there's a reason


----------

